# Wilko's "Scalibo collar"



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Wilkinsons are doing a "Scalibo" type collar that protects against fleas and ticks for unto 4 weeks, even when wet, for £2.00! Bargain!


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

Annsman said:


> Wilkinsons are doing a "Scalibo" type collar that protects against fleas and ticks for unto 4 weeks, even when wet, for £2.00! Bargain!


It might be cheap but does it work?
Had a long chat with my old vet in Scotland a couple of weeks ago (even though we now live in Yorkshire I still go back there if we are in Scotland - I trust him) he said the ticks are very bad this year and the old treatments such as frontline etc. are just not working. Advantix seems to still be working (prescription only from a vet) and there is a new one that is a single tablet every 3 months that gives very good protection against both fleas and ticks. It works out at about £8 a month but comes with a guarantee that it will work - essential with our very hairy dog

Chris


----------



## salomon (Apr 20, 2011)

If you want as scalibor collar then get as scalibor ! They also protect against Leishmaniasis which is prevalent in Southern Europe. I would never be without them.
They last around 5 months and cost about€15 . Nothing really.

You would not catch me putting a £2 untested , unknown collar on my dogs. They may have an allergic reaction or worse.
Anyway. Do the maths. Looks to me like a real scalibor collar is a bargain and ...they actually work !


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

blimey that's cheap !! my scalibor collar was 35 euros and my dog had a reaction to it, using advantix at moment but will swap to advocate before travelling from canary islands, through spain Portugal and france, my dog had a lot of ticks in Portugal but because of the advocate they just hung on but were easily removed, they never dug in to suck blood !! it sounds like me going to the equivalent Chinese shop here and getting one and expecting it to work... sorry if ive offended anyone, each to his own I guess.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

If the mutt still gets ticks, >> these << are absolutely brilliant.

Dave


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

One of our labs picks up ticks lots of times
The other has never had one both go on the same walks.!!!!!

Sue is brilliant at removing them 
Get the dog to lay down 
and gently wobble the tick round in circles.
After a minute or two they simply drop off
without leaving there jaws in place.

Not sure if they get dizzy or just relax 
but works everytime

Kev


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

we used to smother them in Vaseline years and years ago !! they fell off when they could nt breath anymore !!!


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Not being funny but why would you assume it doesn't work just because it costs 2 quid? All products like these are tested before coming to market, and with consumer laws as strict as they are these days any company making unproven, misleading statements are leaving themselves wide open to a lawsuit. Wilkinsons is a reputable company that sells many items for less than they are on sale in other stores, are they all being mis-sold?

BTW. The dog has had the collar on for two weeks now and been running about freely in Delamere Forest for a couple of hours a day and hasn't picked up any fleas or ticks, so in my book it works!


----------



## salomon (Apr 20, 2011)

When you wrote Scalibo, rather than Scalibor, I assumed it was just a " flea collar" rather than a real Scalibor. The difference is in what it protects against.
If you are happy that it is a bone fide collar then fine. I cannot see it so I cannot really judge so sorry if any offence caused.
I would never give my dogs a cheap alternative when the original is cheap anyway. Dogs react to scalibors. And I imagine they can really react to cheap alternatives.


----------

